# Symphony Challenge!



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Post what your favorite symphonies are, 1-9. Mine:
1: Symphonie fantastique (first)
2-3: Have not figured out
4: Mendelssohn 4
5: Beethoven 5
6: Beethoven 6, Pathetique Symphony
7: Beethoven 7
8: Beethoven 8
9: Beethoven 9
As you can see, I need to listen to more symphonies.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

1) Beethoven 7
2) Mahler 5
3) Mahler 4
4) Rachmaninoff 2
5) Beethoven 9
6) Beethoven 3

I guess I only have 6 "favorites". 

- Bill


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The way it was intended (favourite per #, not a general list of faves)

1. Berlioz
2. Mahler
3. Gorecki
4. Mahler
5. Beethoven
6. Mahler
7. Shostakovich
8. Schubert
9. Bruckner


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I only like unnumbered symphonies! :devil:

/ptr


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Fun game. I'll play.

I'm going to use each composer only once:

1 - Sibelius' First
2 - Rachmaninov's Second
3 - Brahms' Third
4 - Ives' Fourth
5 - Tchaikovsky's Fifth
6 - Mahler's Sixth
7 - Bruckner's Seventh
8 - Shostakovich's Eighth
9 - Beethoven's Ninth

And I've got to get Berlioz's _Symphonie fantastique_ in there too. Maybe I could file it under ZERO, since it's un-numbered.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

JACE said:


> Fun game. I'll play.
> 
> I'm going to use each composer only once:
> 
> ...


For that version, I would replace my picks for 2nd (with Brahms) and 6th (with Sibelius).


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll have to do a different composer for each, otherwise, my list would be boring

1 Shostakovich
2 Schmidt
3 Brahms
4 Mendelssohn
5 Prokofiev
6 Beethoven
7 Bruckner
8 Sibelius 
...jk, Vaughan Williams
9 Mahler


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've done this before, and rather recently. I'm going to change it up a bit and list 9 symphonies I'm slightly familiar with and intrigued by. Symphonies I see having potential to be favorites one day. One per composer.

1. Mendelssohn 
2. Brahms
3. Bruckner
4. Schubert
5. Sibelius
6. Tchaikovsky
7. Prokofiev
8. Dvorak
9. Mahler


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> 2-3: Have not figured out


Try out Mahler 2 and Schumann 3. They'd round out your list nicely.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

We did a round of this last summer in the orchestral music forum, adding to a thread from 2008 titled "Your Personal Symphony Cycle," or something like that. Since I like Russian music, I did a list with only Russian composers. If a composer didn't specifically number his symphonies, I assigned a number based on the chronology of his works (e.g., "Antar" was R-K's second). 


1. Rachmaninoff
2. Rimsky-Korsakoff, Antar
3. Stravinsky Symphony in C
4. Glazunov
5. Prokofiev
6. Tchaikovsky
7. Schnittke
8. Shostakovich
9. Miaskovsky


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven's Nine are my favorite, can't really order them though. A close second: Mendelssohn's 5 symphonies and 13 string symphonies.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Following the 1 per composer rule: 

1 Brahms 
2 Rachmaninoff 
3 Beethoven
4 Ives 
5 Shostakovich 
6 Tchaikovsky 
7 Sibelius 
8 Mahler 
9 Dvorak 

I reserve the right to change my mind at any moment....


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

This could change completely in the next five minutes, but right now:

1. Walton
2. Rachmaninoff
3. Beethoven
4. Mahler
5. Mendehlsson
6. Tchaikovsky
7. Sibelius
8. Dvorak
9. Bruckner

+ Cesar Franck`s wonderful un-numbered symphony


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

For a couple of these I couldn't bring myself to elevate one work over another, so I just called it a tie. And I'm going to go 10 so that I can include one of my all time favorite symphonies in the list.

1. Brahms
2. Mahler
3. Beethoven, Mahler
4. Shostakovich
5. Prokofiev
6. Mahler, Tchaikovsky
7. Beethoven
8. Schubert
9. Dvorak
10. Shostakovich


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Right now it's like this:
1 - Debussy La Mer/Bartok Concerto for Orchestra
2 - Honegger
3 - Sibelius
4 - Brahms
5 - Mahler
6 - Tchaikovsky "Pathetique"
7 - Beethoven
8 - Bruckner
9 - Schubert "Great" C major


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

What an interesting game. All right then:
1: Vaughan Williams Sea Symphony
2: Rachmaninov
3: Beethoven Eroica
4: Mendelssohn
5: Beethoven
6: Beethoven Pastoral
7: Beethoven again
8: Schubert
9: Beethoven again again with Dvorak next.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

For fun:

1: Walton
2: Beethoven
3: Szymanowski
4: Honegger
5: Mahler
6: Norgard
7: Dvorak
8: Schubert
9: Vaughan-Williams


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

0. Moeran
1. Walton
2. Schumann
3. Dvorak (but then again....Sibelius!)
4. Brahms
5. Sibelius (but what about Glazunov?)
6. Atterberg
7. Prokofiev 
8. Schubert...I think!
9. Schubert

too hard, give up!

hang on.....forgot Nielsen 2nd,3rd and 4th!


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

In chronological order (I think):

Mozart no. 40
Beethoven no. 7
Schubert no. 9
Brahms no. 4
Mahler no. 2
Mahler no. 5
Sibelius no. 5
Sibelius no. 7
Prokofiev no. 5
Shostakovich no. 10

(list subject to change without notice)

This is not a _ best _ list; just my favorites


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

This thread has been done before, but I'll try again and see if my list has changed... I'll do the version without repeating composers.

Prokofiev 1
Sibelius 2
Copland 3
Mendelssohn 4, I guess...
Mahler 5
Tchaikovsky 6
Beethoven 7
Haydn 8
Dvorak 9

I feel like I forgot someone; I'm not as happy with this list as I was with my previous one.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Whoops; didn't understand the rule, so:

1. Sibelius
2. Mahler
3. Sibelius/Beethoven
4. Brahms
5. Sibelius/Mahler/Prokofiev
6. Bruckner
7. Beethoven
8. Bruckner
9. Schubert
10. Shostakovich


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is an interesting question. I also limited myself to one composer per number and had to do some juggling...

1. Brahms' First
2. Mahler’s Second
3. Saint-Saens' Third
4. Tchaikovsky’s Fourth
5. Shostakovich’s Fifth
6. Beethoven’s Sixth
7. Sibelius’ Seventh
8. Schubert’s Eighth
9. Dvorak’s Ninth


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2015)

Now I know I've done this a million times, but instead of gripe about it, maybe I'll try to come up with a 20th century and on list or something.

It normally goes something like:

Walton 1
Mahler 2
Saint-Saens 3
Brahms 4
Nielsen 5
Tchaikovsky 6
Beethoven 7
Schubert 8
Bruckner 9

But there's no Dvorak or Sibelius there :/


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

1.Prokofiev
2.Mahler
3.Schumann(then Brahms, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and Saint Saens)
4.Brahms(then Mendelssohn, then Schubert)
5.Schubert(then Prokofiev)
6.Beethoven
7.Sibelius&Dvorak
8.Dvorak&Schubert
9.Schubert(and Mahler, based on a recent listen)


29-Mozart
31-Mozart
35-Mozart
36-Mozart
38-Mozart
39-Mozart
40-Mozart
41-Mozart


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

trazom said:


> 1.Prokofiev
> 2.Mahler
> 3.Schumann(then Brahms, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, and Saint Saens)
> 4.Brahms(then Mendelssohn, then Schubert)
> ...


I can give 25, 28 and 33 to Mozart too...

After that we probably have to give Haydn most of the next 60 or so.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ooh, let's have a go...(one composer rule)

1. Rachmaninov
2. Mahler
3. Brahms
4. Nielsen
5. Prokofiev
6. Beethoven
7. Vaughan Williams
8. Shostakovich
9. Dvorak


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine goes to 104

1. Sibelius
2. Rachmaninov
3. Beethoven
4. Brahms
5. Prokofiev
6. Beethoven
7. Shostakovich
8. Shostakovich
9. Dvorak
10-15. Shostakovich
16-34. Haydn
35-41. Mozart
42-104. Haydn


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

1. Schnittke/Dutilleux
2. Lutoslawski/Dutilleux
3. Lajtha/Schnittke
4. Honegger/Schuman/Mahler/Ives
5. Beethoven
6. William Schuman
7. William Schuman/Sibelius
8. Mahler/Penderecki
9. Bruckner
10. Henze

Carter-Symphony of Three Orchestras
Stravinsky-Symphonies Of Wind Instruments
Kodaly-Symphony in C
Gubaidulina-Symphony in 12 Movements


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

trazom said:


> 9.Schubert(and Mahler, based on a *recent listen*)


That indeed was a really good night for tinychat, my friend.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

opus55 said:


> Mine goes to 104
> 
> 1. Sibelius
> 2. Rachmaninov
> ...


No love for Cannabich?

Just kidding of course. I have never heard anything by Cannabich.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

science said:


> No love for Cannabich?
> 
> Just kidding of course. I have never heard anything by Cannabich.


Cannabis? It's not legal in Illinois yet :lol:

Honestly, I haven't heard at least half of Haydn or Mozart symphonies.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

science said:


> No love for Cannabich?
> 
> Just kidding of course. I have never heard anything by Cannabich.


You aren't missing much.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> You aren't missing much.


For the foreseeable future, I will be taking your word for it.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Vaughan Williams 1
Rachmaninoff 2
Beethoven 3
Sibelius 4
Sibelius 5
Beethoven 6
Sibelius 7
Bruckner 8
Beethoven 9

I wish I could get Mendelssohn and Schumann in here somewhere. Nielsen too. Damn that Sibelius 4th.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok let's give thi a try
1 Vaughan Williams
2 Rachmaninov
3 Brahms
4 Bruckner
5 Mahler
6 Beethoven
7 Sibelius
8 Schubert
9 Dvorak
Fun but tricky sticking to one composer 
But no place for Mozart and Haydn, just feels all wrong


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

1 Brahms
2 Vaughan Williams
3 Mendelssohn
4 Rachmaninov _Symphonic Dances_*
5 Beethoven
6 Tchaikovsky
7 Sibelius
8 Bruckner 
9 Mahler

* uh, woops.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

1. Sibelius
2. Rachmaninoff
3. Beethoven
4. Brahms
5. Vaughan-Williams
6. Mahler
7. Shostakovich
8. Bruckner
9. Schubert


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> Fun but tricky sticking to one composer


It's quite easy in fact since there isn't much options if you stick to just one composer. For example, if I'm going to stick to Mahler:

1. The only first symphony Mahler ever wrote was his first symphony, so I would choose the first symphony by Mahler
2. The only second symphony by Mahler is Mahler's second, so it's Mahler's Second
3. Mahler's 3, the only option

etc.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

OK - I did this sometime when I started on this site - so I'll do it again. Can't remember what I said last time. It'd be interesting to look back and see if choices have changed over time.
Only allowing myself one per composer.

1. Vaughan Williams - Sea Symphony
2. MAHLER RESURRECTION
3. Saint-Saens (Mahler would win if I was allowing myself to choose him twice)
4. Brahms
5. Shostakovich
6. Tchaikovsky
7. Bruckner
8. Dvorak (Bruckner would win if I was allowing myself to choose him twice)
9. Beethoven


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

O K here goes. Not in any particular order of favouritism.

Mahler 2
Bruckner 5 
Walton 1
Simpson 9
Penderecki 1
Tchaikovsky 5
Rachmaninov 2
Beethoven 7
Shostakovich 5
Sibelius 2
Nielsen 6

O K I know it looks like a greatest hits collection but like most of these threads it represents a flavour.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Post what your favorite symphonies are, 1-9. Mine:
> 6: Beethoven 6, Pathetique Symphony
> As you can see, I need to listen to more symphonies.


Yeah, I had a tie. I couldn't decide.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> It's quite easy in fact since there isn't much options if you stick to just one composer. For example, if I'm going to stick to Mahler:
> 
> 1. The only first symphony Mahler ever wrote was his first symphony, so I would choose the first symphony by Mahler
> 2. The only second symphony by Mahler is Mahler's second, so it's Mahler's Second
> ...


Haha. Very funny. There is a collection of the complete Mahler symphonies performed by the LSO with Valery Gergiev as conductor for $49.99 that I WANT, but sadly, there is $0.13 in my iTunes account.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

D Smith: 
Beethoven's Sixth is a wonderful, yet honestly underestimated symphony. I mean when everyone talks about Beethoven symphonies, they usually talk about the fifth and the ninth. But the sixth, I would argue, is just as good.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

science said:


> No love for Cannabich?


I, for one, have some.



science said:


> Just kidding of course. I have never heard anything by Cannabich.


I have. Nothing wrong with his music, as long as one doesn't expect it to sound like Haydn. Haydn was exceptional.

As for the topic of the thread. The simplest would be Bruckner 1-9 (Or rather 0-9), but that is hardly interesting. So I will do as most others, one symphony per composer:

1. Sinding 
2. Svendsen
3. L. Nielsen
4. Schumann
5. C. Nielsen
6. Haydn
7. Beethoven
8. Bruckner
9. Schubert

Haydn's 6th is certainly not my favourite symphony of his, but he had to be on the list. Some other tough decisions to make, only 7-9 was relatively easy.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

If we're sticking to the one per composer and has to be numbered rule:
1. Tchaikovsky (Don't hurt me, Pathetique fans)
2-3. Undecided 
4. Mendelssohn 
5. Undecided
6. Beethoven 
7. Undecided (Beethoven would win here if not for the one per composer rule)
8. Undecided 
9. Dvorak (Beethoven is a very close second)

Must listen to more composers' symphonies. Please recommend some to fill in the gaps!


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

science said:


> No love for Cannabich?
> 
> Just kidding of course. I have never heard anything by Cannabich.


I don't know about you, but the third movement of Cannabich's 68th is among my favorite movements in any 68th symphony that I've ever heard.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Interesting. Let's see.

1. Beethoven's 9th.
2. Beethoven's 5th.
3. Dvorak's 9th.
4. Tchaikovsky's 4th.
5. Brahms' 4th.
6. Brahms' 1st.
7. Dvorak's 8th.
8. Beethoven's 3rd.
9. Mahler's 5th. Or could be his 3rd. I'm not sure. I think I'll have to listen to them again!


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, just a little 'because they're different' (mostly), but actually not a bad reflection of my 'desert island 9' :

Scriabin - Symphony no. 3
Weinberg - Symphony no. 17
Miaskovsky - Symphony no. 27
Englund - Symphony no. 2
De Meij - Symphony no. 4
Braga-Santos - Symphony no. 5
Bax - Symphony no. 4
Rachmaninov - Symphony no. 1
Manookian - Symphony of Tears


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Lennart said:


> I, for one, have some.


Quite agree. I have Cannabich at #49 and #50 on the list.

But for this thread (only one work per composer):

Mahler 1
Sibelius 2
Brahms 3
Mendelssohn 4
Shostakovich 5
Tchaikovsky 6
Bruckner 7
Schubert 8
Beethoven 9


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

Loving this thread! Already put together a few playlists from it. 

Here's mine, but, frankly, I'm poor at putting together the specific works from memory:

1. Sibelius
2. Mahler
3. Mendelssohn
4. Brahms
5. Bruckner 
6. Tchaikovsky
7. Shostakovich
8. Franck (Symphony in D minor is technically his 8th symphonic work and I can't use Beethoven 'cause I need him on the 9th, and I can't use Mahler because you just have use him for the 2nd)
9. Beethoven 
10. Shostakovich (it's the 10th so I can break the rules!)


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

With as few composer repeats as possible.

Mahler 1
Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 2
Beethoven 3
Brahms 4
Shostakovich 5
Mahler 6
Bruckner 7
Schubert 8
Beethoven 9

The _actual_ list with repeats, exposing my incredibly biased tastes. 

Debussy La Mer 
Brahms 1 (interchangeable with Mahler 1. I can't decide)
Mahler 2
Beethoven 3
Brahms 4
Beethoven 5
Mahler 6
Beethoven 7
Schubert 8
Beethoven 9
Mahler 10

Mozart 25
Mozart 35
Mozart 36
Mozart 38
Mozart 40
Mozart 41


----------

